# Small batch (10L) All grain BIAB Where to start?



## Matt Browne (2/11/13)

Hi guys,

I'm looking into doing some small batch BIAB All Grain brews 10 - 11 litres.
Can anyone please point me in the direction of where to get recipes to suit this volume or recommend any MAC based software that could scale down full batch recipes?

Cheers Matt


----------



## Phoney (2/11/13)

Beersmith has a scale function. Then you can plug in any recipe you can find on the internets and scale it down to you equipment.

I have to ask though; unless its experimental batches youre thinking of doing, are you really prepared to dedicate 4 or 5 hours of a day just to get the volume of one case of beer?


----------



## djar007 (2/11/13)

As above. Setup your profile in beersmith and use scale recipe button to add your equipment. You will need to know volumes and boil off rates etc to set up your own profile but with a small volume it won't be hard to work out. Good luck. Happy brewing.


----------



## Matt Browne (2/11/13)

Hi Phoneyhuh,

Yes it is for experimental batches that I'm looking at.
Thanks for the tip.

Matt


----------



## vortex (2/11/13)

Matt Browne said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking into doing some small batch BIAB All Grain brews 10 - 11 litres.
> Can anyone please point me in the direction of where to get recipes to suit this volume or recommend any MAC based software that could scale down full batch recipes?
> ...


Beersmith runs on the Mac.


----------



## kevo (2/11/13)

I use...

http://www.brewtoolz.com/

and scale recipes in there...

Unless experimenting I can speak from experience that 10L batches are incredibly frustrating in terms of labour:volume ratios...especially when you strike gold...


----------



## ridge runner (3/11/13)

Brewmate works fine for me. Big w pot oven mash about 2.5kg grain and away I go!


----------



## toncils (3/11/13)

offtopic:
I've done four 10l brews BIAB and am getting a bit tired of the fiddley sparging process. There was a recent thread about using two 25lt plastic tubs as a sparging tub (whatever it's called), but still mashing in a sausepan. I'm moving to that option.

Good luck!


----------



## masterosouffle (3/11/13)

I have made a system with two 33l stainless pots with 2.4kw elements and built temperature control for each, I biab in each simultaneously, producing two 11l batches. By no sparring and no chilling I m able to produce two different beers in about 3 hours, the smaller quantities suit me - like variety, but don't drink large quantities. I'm enjoying my brewing more than ever, this is my 4th system, (previous incarnations include a 70l 3V herms with pumps etc) and definitely the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrillho (4/11/13)

jyo's simple saaz blonde is a great way to start out I reckon. It was one of my experimental brews that affirmed my choice to start BIAB.

2kg Pils
200gms wheat
50gms Munich 1
60gms Caramalt

Mash low and slow for 90 minutes, say 63-64 degrees.

20gms Saaz @ 60mins
5 gms Saaz @ 10-15 mins

Use the Nottingham yeast too, use it low if you can, makes a ripper beer that keeps it subtle. 

All the best! With small batches and some time you can brew lots of different and often. The threat of not having many left keeps you brewing!


----------



## Denzil (17/7/16)

thrillho said:


> jyo's simple saaz blonde is a great way to start out I reckon. It was one of my experimental brews that affirmed my choice to start BIAB.
> 
> 2kg Pils
> 200gms wheat
> ...


@thrillo, I'm new to this game and saw this post. I'm keen to give it a go. how long should it stay in the fermenter and how long should it condition in the bottles before drinking. Any other tips you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------

